# Bernstein's DG Mahler



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

Are there any sonic differences between these two versions?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The difference is that the latter has vocal music as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

I meant differences in sound quality, perhaps better/more recent remastering.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't believe so, or at least I'm not aware of any different mastering between those two editions.


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

There are lots of hardcore GM academia nerds *here*. 

They may know the answer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> I don't believe so, or at least I'm not aware of any different mastering between those two editions.


Thank you. I assume the package would indicate "newly remastered" or some such statement if they had done so.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

None as far as I know. The lower one was issued first and includes his vocal works and much nicer packaging.
The newer one breaks the symphonies up between sides so much its very inconvenient.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

With box sets, it's rare for there to be new remasterings when it's something that is still in print as a stand alone disk. They usually just bundle up the best existing remastering. When I rip CDs, I see that many boxes include the exact same CD with different labeling. I'm sure the only difference between these two is the extra vocal music (which I would choose to go for myself).


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

I think I'll go for the more complete one since it has a more attractive cover and doesn't split the movements. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

I have found that DG is horrible about splitting up Bernstein's Mahler symphonies into an absurd number of tracks. I suppose that is due to the length of the movements, and allowing people to more easily maneuver from place to place, but it was especially annoying when ripping to my computer.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I think I'll go for the more complete one since it has a more attractive cover and doesn't split the movements. Thanks.


You'll be glad you did. It's much nicer.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

DrMike said:


> I have found that DG is horrible about splitting up Bernstein's Mahler symphonies into an absurd number of tracks. I suppose that is due to the length of the movements, and allowing people to more easily maneuver from place to place, but it was especially annoying when ripping to my computer.


I agree, it's pretty ridiculous, I mean look at Karajan' Live Mahler 9th. It's split up into 30 tracks! 
If you're using iTunes to rip your CDs, thankfully you can join the tracks together into 4 separate movements, instead of 30.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I agree, it's pretty ridiculous, I mean look at Karajan' Live Mahler 9th. It's split up into 30 tracks!
> If you're using iTunes to rip your CDs, thankfully you can join the tracks together into 4 separate movements, instead of 30.


That is handy to know. I have Bernstein's DG Mahler 2 in my play list right now - I'll join them together! Thanks for the tip.


----------

